# From earth to home



## Mark. (Feb 10, 2019)

Off to the shop to see what I can come up with & try to not take away from the natural beauty of this Mimosa. I have a few ideas but not locked in on any one of them for sure. A part of me wants to saw this one log into two inch thick pieces & make a vainly top & put a top mounted bowl on it. The other part of me says, make bowls & platters. I have two 8 foot logs & this one is the second cut. Has anyone sawed a Mimosa into 5/4 & made any end tables, or any type of furniture out of it. I don't know it will act in the drying process. I have made bowls & platters & they have worked out pretty good. Open for ideas.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 10, 2019)

One of my local woodturning buddies told me long ago that Mimosa was one of his 3 favorite woods to turn. I have a piece but have not turned it yet. Don't know about flatwork, but after looking at your pics I would definitely give it a go. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

The only mimosa I worked with were in liquid form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## David Hill (Feb 10, 2019)

What little I’ve seen of it here— it tends to check, sometimes badly, seal ends as you can.
I agree, it is really pretty wood. Hard to find pieces big enough to use,


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 10, 2019)

Some nice pen blanks off those offcuts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 10, 2019)

Beautiful wood but one of the few woods to give me sneezing fits even with a dust mask. Albeit an inexpensive one -but be forewarned. Jim

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 11, 2019)

Agree with David about Mimosa checking. It cuts pretty easy with a chainsaw which makes me wonder if it's hard enough for a table surface.


----------



## Mark. (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree on the if hard enough. I thought about throwing a viagra on it, but even then I have no idea how long that would last. I hope I was allowed to say that, I mean no harm, only in search of a Smile. I do wonder if an epoxy top coat would help any, or if that would be a waste of time & money. Open to, if anyone has tried that. Myself, even with all the years of working with wood, 40+ years! I have yet to use epoxy. Sometimes an Old Dog has need to listen to the Young. After proof reading I see I best watch out about how long Wood has been Working me, I will be telling on myself how many minutes I been hanging around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Dude... Haven't you watched those commercials? If you have hard wood for more than 4 hours, you're supposed to seek medical attention immediately!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes Rocky I have seen those commercials. I ask my LPN what were we gonna do should I have this for 4 hours or more & Her response caught me by suprise when She said. We would lock all the doors & turn out all the lights, cause She didn't want anyone to see Her antidote till She could get Her patent approved. Getah Smile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Dude... Haven't you watched those commercials? If you have hard wood for more than 4 hours, *you're supposed to seek medical attention immediately*!!



Rocky, every time I see those commercials, I think whoever has that problem should seek out *Sally *instead of a medical facility. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

